# Transitioning from raw



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a question I know someone here can answer. I am having an 18 moth old Mal shipped to me next week from Tom Moorcraft who recently posted his dog for adoption on WDF. The dog will be trained as a narcotics detection K-9 assigned to one of our prisons in central California. Tom told me the dog has been on raw since birth and I need to know the best way to transisition the dog to kibble. I know the dog is going to be stresed as it is when he arrives and want to do whatever I can that is familiar for him. However I just don't see teh department sticking with the raw diet. Any advise appreciated.

Thanks,
Wayne Conrad


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

What are you planning on feeding? They won't just let you pay for the food and feed the dog? 

Not sure about the best way, but I would gradually switch him....maybe a raw meal in the am and a kibble meal in the pm to get him used to it. May be some out of your pocket expense.....but....

And, look forward to some possible squirts and what not when switching over.

Maybe send some money for kibble and ask Tom to switch the dog to kibble for you before the dog ships???? (that would be the best way I think)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd approach it similarly. I've transitioned dogs over to and back off raw many times and honestly haven't had that much trouble aside from shedding. Depending on what he's currently eating I'd work with some of the basics (ground turkey or beef, chicken wings, backs, or necks, beef heart, canned pumpkin, eggs, yogurt, cottage cheese, canned tripe, etc) and give him about 10 days +/- a few for the transition. Each day gradually add to the second meal of kibble, starting at first with about 1 cup, slowly increasing it to optimal feeding amounts as you systematically remove some of the raw components.

With a few of my dogs I've been full raw and moved back over to kibble in about 2 days. Some dogs can handle it, some can't. You kinda need to know his history to develop your plan for transition. Do you know much about what he's eating and how well he tolerates dietary changes?


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

I am going to deleiver the dog a day or so after I pick the dog up from the airport. I do not see any problem with some out of pocket costs as far as the handler is concerned. I hate aking the handler as the officers are already taking a preeting good hit on pay. As it is now they are working three days a month without pay. Keeping the dog on a complete raw diet is asking too much of the handler for out of pocket expenses. The department pays for all of the food via a local vendor. Most all of the dogs are on Iams ir a like kibbel.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Wayne Conrad said:


> I am going to deleiver the dog a day or so after I pick the dog up from the airport. I do not see any problem with some out of pocket costs as far as the handler is concerned. I hate aking the handler as the officers are already taking a preeting good hit on pay. As it is now they are working three days a month without pay. Keeping the dog on a complete raw diet is asking too much of the handler for out of pocket expenses. The department pays for all of the food via a local vendor. Most all of the dogs are on Iams ir a like kibbel.


Oh, so you are not the handler getting this dog?


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

No, I am the departmental trainer. I will have the dog with the handler for the next few weeks just getting used to one another. I have a training class starting on April 5th. This perticular dog will be going through the narcotic detector dog course.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I would suggest getting a bag or two of Core or Orijen (grain free kibble) and using that. I have a half brother to the dog your getting - who has been on raw since being whelped also. When we are on the road he eats either Core or Orijen and he has no problems at all. I think the problem you might have with transitioning him over to a kibble like Iams is the grain and other crap that is in it. If the vendor does not carry grain-free or the prison/handler does not want to spend the extra bucks for a descent brand...perhaps they can slowly transition by mixing the grain-free with the Iams slowly. I know my boy does not do well at all on anything with grains. The grain-free is more expensive initially, but you don't have to feed half as much of it as you probably would to maintain him on a brand like Iams - so it works out about even in the end.

Best wishes to the "new boy" and his handler.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Lacey,

Thank you very much for the information. I am going to run down to the local feed store and see if I can pick up the food you recommended. I am sure I can convince procurement to purchase this food also. 

Thanks to everyone for your help,
Wayne


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A few months ago I had to feed kibble to my all-time raw fed dogs. Switched cold turkey, due to circumstances beyond my control... Just thought of another thing that no one has mentioned - I fasted my dogs for a day prior to feeding kibble, and started with a quarter portion. Waited to make sure they did OK with that, then half portion next meal. Then full meals after that. One of the causes of diarrhea can be simply more food than the dog can handle, and mine were fine with this.

I fed EVO (grain free) if that matters...


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Anna. I am going to see what grain free food is availkable and slowly transition the dog over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Since cost is an issue and every penny counts, Acana is made by the same people as Orijen and is a bit less expensive and not as rich. Core and Orijen are very high in protein. 

Taste of the Wild is also very good grain free kibble and probably the best food you can get in it's price range. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Vin Chiu said:


> Since cost is an issue and every penny counts, Acana is made by the same people as Orijen and is a bit less expensive and not as rich. Core and Orijen are very high in protein.
> 
> Taste of the Wild is also very good grain free kibble and probably the best food you can get in it's price range.
> 
> Best of luck.


 
Wayne you can get TOTW grain free at Pet Food Express in Napa and Benicia under their buy 3 get 4 program. 

I also sent you a PM on another matter.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If stuff like Orijen or EVO are going to be out of the question, HealthWise and Chicken Soup are not bad at all to try and cost about $1 per lbs, give or take. If worse comes to worse, I'd still probably feel better feeding Diamond Naturals Large Breed Adult (fed it to many fosters) than even IAMS. Just not a big fan of IAMS. You might also try the dry food as training treats and see how that goes as well to introduce it slowly.


----------

